# Need some tips please....



## I_caught_a_tire_once (May 3, 2004)

Hello everyone. I need some good help here. I have had the worst start to my fishing season this year for as long as I can remember. Then again I am also trying to actually catch some fish worth talking about this year. I have invested alot in this years fishing... a new boat, new rods, reels, tackle, baits etc. and yet for the life of me I cant catch nuthin! I know new items dont mean you catch fish...its just disapointing to see so many decent bass and not be able to catch those greedy lil guys. The place I fish is loaded with decent bass and the water is clear enough that I can see them and put my lure right under their noses and yet they never bite. I have hundreds of dollars in baits and tackle and have tried just about everything I have. So what Im askin is what do you guys use when the Bass are being picky? What lures or baits have been the most promising? Last year at this time I was killin em with top water baits around the docks and banks but thats not working at all. All that seems to get is the small 8-10" ones. I have had luck with Crappies this year and have plucked out a quite a few 15" on 3" "captain America" Power Baits.. but no luck on bass. Please help... I can seem em but I cant catch em. ( By the way... to make you understand how bad I need help... my wife laughs at me because I invested so much and havent caught anything yet.)


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

try fishing at night. It has worked for me when there is clear water and the bass won't bite.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I would suggest that you downsize lures, 4" lizards, jigs, spinnerbaits
and try natural colors shad, browns, even red work great.
hope this helps, good fishing

TOM


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

I would suggest being a little stealthier when fishing. Make longer casts and try not to sight fish as much. Chances are if you can see the fish it can see you. Just stick with it and you will get it figured out.

Or another option is just giving all your stuff to me


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I know anglers that do everything right with all the best tackle and lures available but don't catch much. If you are not using some kind of "attractant" you might be turning off the fish with your own stink! Suntan oils/lotions, after-shave, deodorants, fuel, tobacco, etc can turn a fish off faster than a cold front.

If you already use a product, change to another. I have several that I rotate through during the year. I can't say that they actually attract fish, but I believe they cover up negative things we sometimes accidentally get on our lures. Best of luck!


----------



## I_caught_a_tire_once (May 3, 2004)

These are all great ideas and I appreciate them greatly. I think the problem probably lies with JBJ's suggestion because I soaked a couple Arbogast "Hocus Locusts" in some YUM crawfish scented attractant and sprayed a lil on my hands before rigging them up. I had some explosive catches this morning. Now I think I have found the best reason of all to quit smoking even though I dont smoke while fishing. Still didnt hit the biggins but I think I may be on to sumthin. Best day yet this season in overall quantity. Thanks guys. I am also going to try going out later as suggested. I see alot of jumpers about an hour after sunset.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Sometimes going back to the basics of fishing is the best way to go. Remember you can have a nice new shiny spinnerbait on and your friend can have an old beat up one on and he can wear you out!!!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Another "basic" to consider is to have several different variations of the lures you use. There are many times when just changing color or size or weight of the lure you are using can turn the bite on. I can't even count the times that I have just changed from a 3/8 ounce bullet weight to a 1/4 and started catching. The same in reverse too.

If you want to find the bass start out small and work your way up in size to help eliminate the smaller ones. I like to throw small spinnerbaits or cranks to find where they are. Often times, where there are smaller bass there are lunkers near by. After finding the dinks, I will switch to a larger lure and hunt around some more. Then go from action lures to slower presentations for the lunkers.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Tire.........

Try going to a "Whacky Worm" or "Tricky Worm"...zoom watermellon candy is THE color. To fish "whacky", use a small eagle claw circle hook, hook it through the fat part of the worm...worm will hang with both ends down...flip it in under docks and around weeds and etc. (No Weight)

Let it float down, then twich it back to you very slow.

When the fish picks up on a circle hook, let him run a little and then reel down on him and use a sweeping pull....do not use a quick hook set, you'll pull the hook out of his mouth.

I catch a ton of bass this way...made a beleiver out of several friends.......one guy said if he hadn't switched over the "Whacky" he would have had a very lean summer last year.

Try it, you'll like it!


----------

